# front wobble



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

To all Jeep experts.....HELP

OK heres the deal I have an 00 Wrangler 4.0 5spd Sahara all stock 168,000 highway miles well maintained could pass for 30,000 mile jeep. I was getting ready to install my Meyer 6.5 plow and wanted to get rid of my mild death wobble at 60mph. In the meantime I had a axle u joint get tight on it so while replacing them I put new ball joints and did the brakes including rotors. The wobble got worse. So I had the front end aligned, tow was way out and caster was ok...still had wobble. Took steering stabilizer off to check and it was shot, replaced it and still had the wobble. So I did some research and checked the front track bar ...it was moving all around on the frame side figured that was it so I replaced it.......still had wobble. The only other thing I could think to do was have the tires balanced... 1 was off 6oz the other 3oz..took it up the highway and have a very slight wobble at 65mph. At this point i want it 100% gone....I've got too much time and $$$ invested for it to even think about a slight wiggle. 

Any thoughts on what I can do next?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Are you sure ya dont have a bent rim??????????????


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

augerandblade;746602 said:


> Are you sure ya dont have a bent rim??????????????


No bent rims, Stock canyon wheels with stock size BF Longtrail Radials.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Do you have a lift? If so you need to reduce your caster. using stock caster with a lift will give you the wobble.

Also tie-rod ends, loose steering box or play in the steering box, Control arm bushings. you feel the wobble in the steering wheel? 

Basically any play in front end parts can give you the wobble.
driving for time with a wobble will cause other parts to wear from the constant vibration.


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

theplowmeister;746668 said:


> Do you have a lift? If so you need to reduce your caster. using stock caster with a lift will give you the wobble.
> 
> Also tie-rod ends, loose steering box or play in the steering box, Control arm bushings. you feel the wobble in the steering wheel?
> 
> ...


No lift, Just Max-air shocks to compensate for the weight of the plow when its on. Had shocks aired up to what I would have with blade on and caster still within specs. Guess I'll replace the control arm bushings next, and check the alignment sheet monday to see how close the caster is to being out of spec.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Having the air shocks aired up without the plow on raises the front of the jeep just like a lift. Witch causes an increase in caster witch can cause wobble.
ever had a shopping cart with wobble? To much caster.
Caster causes the steering wheel to self center AND death wobble. To much caster and you get Death wobble to little and the steering wheel wont center.


----------



## tjthorson (Jul 23, 2006)

You need to recheck the toe. Incorrect toe will cause the wobble. lifting or compressing the suspension on a TJ will change the toe.... I have gone to over a 3" lift on two different jeeps - wobble is not an issue, providing all front end parts are tight, toe is correct, and the wheels are not bent and in balance.

You can align the front end yourself. - you just need to set the toe. if you change the front end height (add a plow, add air shocks, etc) you need to reset the toe.

Head over to JeepForum.com and look up how to align the front end yourself and for other info on why the suspension travel affects toe - and incorrect tow causes wobble....

My post on how I do it myself is below.....


> Do it yourself. I know most people here do the paint and scribe method - but that one is difficult to do by yourself. i came up with a different way. i bought some 3 foot sections of small (3/4"?) u-shaped aluminum bar stock from the local ACE hardware. I also bought those tiny little 6" bungee cords.
> 
> I bungee the bar stock to each tire, parallel to the ground, using the holes/spokes in the wheels to hook to, and keeping the bar level, about 6 inches off the ground( use the tape measure front and rear).
> 
> Then, I can hook the tape measure on one of the bars behind and in front of the tire, stretching underneath the jeep, then measure and adjust to 1/8" closer in the front and voila! alignment done....


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

theplowmeister;746836 said:


> Having the air shocks aired up without the plow on raises the front of the jeep just like a lift. Witch causes an increase in caster witch can cause wobble.
> ever had a shopping cart with wobble? To much caster.
> Caster causes the steering wheel to self center AND death wobble. To much caster and you get Death wobble to little and the steering wheel wont center.


I keep the Jeep pretty much level with and without the plow by adjusting pressure in shocks.


----------



## Tim/oh (Feb 2, 2009)

tjthorson;747002 said:


> You need to recheck the toe. Incorrect toe will cause the wobble. lifting or compressing the suspension on a TJ will change the toe.... I have gone to over a 3" lift on two different jeeps - wobble is not an issue, providing all front end parts are tight, toe is correct, and the wheels are not bent and in balance.
> 
> You can align the front end yourself. - you just need to set the toe. if you change the front end height (add a plow, add air shocks, etc) you need to reset the toe.
> 
> ...


I have tram gauges(in collision repair business) I will double check toe this week. Our alignment guys are pretty good so I doubt its off, but you never know. All the front end parts are new or tight, from all the responses I am assuming its the toe or caster. That's where I'll concentrate on.

Thanks again all!


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

take off the track bar.
That's what I did on the rear of my YJ...or is it called a bull bar?
Anyway I pulled my axle and realigned everything and the problems I had are gone.
Although my pumpkin is still offset, but not as much, I wonder if that's typical for YJ.

when you raise the jeep it will pull everything to one side when you air up your shocks.
Just do that when it's with the plow on....just my thoughts


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

good god no!!!!!

you cant take the track bar of of a TJ. it is the only thing holding the axle in place (sideways)


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

ok wel then try this.
JKS Manufacturing:

http://store.jksmfg.com/merchant2/m..._Code=JKS01&Category_Code=Trackbar_Components

But I'm pretty certain such as, the earth is rotating around in an off kiltered tilt.
It will be a trackbar issue....when lifted .
How goes the {TJ} when it's at it's stock height?


----------

